
John McAfee Impersonators on Trump’s Twitter Making $5–10k/Day - hamiltonians
https://medium.com/@cryptoinvestigations/john-mcafee-impersonators-on-trumps-twitter-making-5-10k-day-15bc1a6640aa
======
friendly_fren
Or the scammers are sending themselves money to make it look legit

